# rescue remedy spray



## jessr421 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi, 
i just bought the rescue remedy spray... 
does anyone know how many times you can spray per day? 
the package doesnt say anything
Thanks!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

i have heard about these Bach products before. i really have no idea about the efficacy of this product (call me a skeptic, but i really have little trust in naturopathic medication), and i would be really interested if you kept me posted on how it affects you, though. but to answer your question, i believe it is mostly used as a sleep aid, so the dosing would be like 2 sprays at night, or more if needed. so if you are using it as an anxyolitic, try 1 spray during the day. please do not operate any machinery, since i have no idea if 1 spray will just make you drowsy or if it will actually work as an anxyolitic (there is quite a lot of alcohol in this lovely little organic concoction).


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

eh, i drank 10 ml of the stuff once, it did nothing. i think you're safe.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

i tried using that stuff once before i had to do a speech at school....it was utterly useless......i think its more of a placebo effect for the people who say it works because they obviously think its going to work so it does...


----------



## jessr421 (Mar 29, 2007)

i know! i dont feel like its working!!!!!!!! what a crock to get some $$$$$$!!!!! 

i had such hope in this working! because you hear good reviews!!!!! 

well - who is this working for? - ha...not me! 
thanks for your help guys!


----------



## ihateanxiety26 (Apr 3, 2007)

I just purchased this product, and the first time I used it I noticed a calming effect. I was almost too calm..it kind of worried me. That is why Im wondering if its safe to use and drive. It does contain alcohol, but I heard this is for distributing the oils, but makes you wonder if its all about the alcohol...lol. I guess us with social anxiety, expect it to heal the SA, but it can't do that. However, it should calm you down in general which might help with being socially anxious. Of course I was anxious yesterday and used it.....and didnt really notice much of a difference, so now Im starting to wonder if I wasted my money. I guess the best time to try it is when you are very, very anxious..who knows.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is it? :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> What is it? :stu


http://www.mypharmacy.co.uk/alternative ... _spray.htm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mmm...interesting. I have never heard of it.


----------



## topaz07 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm it works for me a little but it could be a placebo but thats fine with me. When I take a few drops I visualise my stress melting away. It helped me alot last week when my dog died I pretty much took the bottle!


----------



## the phantomess (Sep 9, 2012)

Wanted to bump this thread, since I recently started using it. Does anyone else take this, and if so, does its effects last long for you? It only lasts about twenty minutes for me, but I find it easier to control myself to an extent when I am at a lower level of anxiety, and this does the trick.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i tried this stuff when i was like 10 and i don't remember it doing anything. maybe it'd work differently on me now, though.


----------



## Wheels1980 (Oct 18, 2015)

I just bought the rescue remedy spray today and to those who say it doesn't work think again because I've only had 5 sprays over the afternoon and I'm already A LOT calmer and that's coming from someone with an extreme anger issue


----------

